# Vpn



## Osterman (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab da ein kleines Prob. an dem ich schon ein paar Wochen knabbere.

Ich habe bei mir ein Heimnetzwerk und den DSL Router Netgear RP614.

Ich möchte eine VPN Verbindung von Außen zugänglich machen.
Hab alle Ports auf einen Rechner geroutet (Win XP pro)

Der externe Rechner hat W2k.

Firewall ist TESTWEISE ausgeschaltet. Login funktioniert. Auch die Internetverbindung des W2k Rechners stürzt nicht mehr ab.
Daten können auch kopiert werden.

Die Rechner können sich auch ohne Prob anpingen.
Über die IP kann man auch auf die Rechner zugreifen.
Das Heimnetzwerk: 192.168.0.1  bis  255
VPN IP:                        192.168.1.100 bis 150

Ip vom Win xp Rechner zugewiesen.
Alles . Nur die Rechner sehen sich nicht in der Netzwerkumgebung.
Netbios ist eingeschaltet und als Protokoll nur TCP/IP.

Keine Software (ausser Win) findet den anderen Rechner.(Spiele zum Beispiel)

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich den anderen Rechner automatisch in die Netzwerkumgebung?
Wenn möglich auch ins gesamte Heimnetzwerk (Bei Einstellung VPN ist Häckchen ins lokale Netzwerk bringen aktiviert, aber niemand findet den anderen Rechner)

Für euere Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Tschau
Jörg


----------



## TheNBP (17. Februar 2004)

Die Netzwerkumgebung wird über Broadcasts aufgebaut. Broadcasts werden aber normal nicht über eine VPN Verbindung geroutet.

Lösungsvorschläge (nicht getestet, keine Garantie):
- Windows Server 2003 soll eine Option bieten die benötigten Broadcasts zu routen (kann das aber zur Zeit nicht nachprüfen). Verursacht natürlich auch zusätzlich (unnötigen?) Traffic.
- Wenn sich die Clients an einem Domänencontroller / Active Directory anmelden wird die Netzwerkumgebung so weit ich weiss zentral auf dem Server verwaltet und von den Clients über eine direkte Verbindung abgerufen. Auf diese Art könnte das ganze auch über das VPN hinweg funktionieren.

Wenn das VPN korrekt arbeitet kann man ja, wie Du schon herausgefunden hast, über "\\IP-Adresse" auf den Rechner zugreifen. Wird Namensauflösung benötigt, so schafft ein kleiner WINS Server Abhilfe.

Nochwas: Die Spiele die Du erwähnt hast "finden" sich untereinander meist auch über Broadcasts. Das ganze funktioniert im VPN also so auch nicht.  Jedes halbwegs akuelle Game sollte aber eine Möglichkeit bieten direkt über Eingabe der IP Adresse des Servers einer Partie beizutreten.


----------



## Osterman (19. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Kennst Du vielleicht auch en kleines Prog, mit dem ich das realiesieren kann?


----------



## TheNBP (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Osterman _
> *
> Kennst Du vielleicht auch en kleines Prog, mit dem ich das realiesieren kann? *


Was genau denn? Andere VPN Lösungen als die in Windows eingebaute?


----------



## Osterman (19. Februar 2004)

Bisher dachte ich immer, VPN sei ein tunneln der gesamten Windowsnetzwerkumgebung.

Ich möchte es einem oder mehreren Rechnern ermöglichen von aussen sich in ein bestehendes Netzwerk einzuklinken. Wenn möglich mit allem was man in einem normalen Netzwerk machen kann (z.B. Drucker benutzen)

Mit welchem Prog wäre diese Eingliederung recht einfach möglich?

Danke
Jörg


----------



## TheNBP (19. Februar 2004)

Das geht ja eigentlich auch alles mit Windows Bordmitteln. Du musst eben nur auf die Anzeige der Windows Netzwerkumgebung verzichten.

Drucken kannst Du z.b. über \\IP-Adresse\Freigabename-des Druckers. Auch spielen sollte eigentlich wiegesagt kein Problem sein

Was mir noch einfällt, für Fli4L Router (http://www.fli4l.de) hab ich mal ein OPT Paket gesehen mit dem die Broadcasts geroutet werden. Damit sollte sich das VPN verhalten wie ein normales LAN. Der Preis dafür ist höheres Trafficaufkommen.


----------



## Osterman (22. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Ich werds mal probieren.


----------



## BingoXL (22. Februar 2004)

is zwar ned unbedingt wichtig, aber ich hab das
gerade für die Schule gelernt:

*VPN* 
Ein VPN verwendet die Verschlüsselungstechnologie, um Sicherheit und 
andere Features zu ermöglichen, die früher nur in privaten Netzwerken verfüg-
bar waren. VPNs ermöglichen diese Sicherheit über einen Vorgang, der als
Tunneling bezeichnet wird. Tunneling ist eine Methode, um mit einer Internetz-
werkinfastruktur Daten zwischen Netzwerken sicher übertragen. Mit einem
VPN können Telearbeiter und Angestellte ean entfernten Standorten eine sicher
Verbindung mit einem Firmenserver herstellen, der mit dem Firmen-Lan und 
einem offentlichen Internetzwerk, wie. z.B dem Internet, verbunden ist. Aus
der Sicht des Benutzers stell das VPN einen Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung 
zwischen dem Computer des Benutzers und einem Firmenserver bereitt. Das 
zwischengeschaltete Internetzwerk ist für den Benutzer unsichtbar, weil es so
aussieht, als sei der RAS Client direkt mit dem Firmen.LAN/RAS-Server verbunden


----------



## Osterman (22. Februar 2004)

Soweit die Theorie.
In der Praxis ist dies nicht so einfach


----------

